# Trophy Red



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

your luck you got him to the boat


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

redfish taco :-?

----more like snook bait [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Fish tank


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

SLOB!


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

good job brother,you should put a fish tank in the house.keep on fishin.......................


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice job! I got one about half that size a few weekends ago at the south end of Sarasota Bay. He took a shrimp just about his as big as he was under a cork.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

would have made a nice keychain.......


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

3 spots on a little one!


----------

